# coating sugar



## dbaker11 (Aug 20, 2004)

When I ran a small donut shop we had a product called donut coating sugar. It was simply powdered sugar that did not melt down on the shelf as quickly as powdered sugar. I'm starting my own small bakery out of my home and do not want to buy 50lb. bags. Does anyone know how to make this sugar?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Not sure what's in it, but it also goes by the name "snow sugar". Try googling it.


----------



## dbaker11 (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks----I had no luck searching coating sugar. I'll try snow sugar.


----------



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

We used to make our own just mixing powdered sugar with corn starch. I don't remember any exact ratio... probably as much corn starch as you can without loosing the sweetness?


----------



## dbaker11 (Aug 20, 2004)

I appreciate you taking the time to ans. I had no luck searching it. I will just experiment with the corn starch. If I come up with anything I will be sure to let y'all know.
Thanks again
d'baker


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Check out NYcake.com. I'm pretty sure they carry it.


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

I was just thumbing through a new issue of the King Arthur Flour catalog and they have a product called "Snow White Non-Melting Sugar....a confectioners' type sugar that won't melt and disappear on pastries". It comes in 1 lb. containers for $3.95. To order you go to www.bakerscatalogue.com


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

BB,
I'm not so sure that is really what you want. I'm thinking your looking for more of a thin fondant or glaze. I think the product you are looking is made to repel moisture.
To get the longevity, you may want to go with some sort of invert sugar and 6x sugar.
Also take into consideration your cost at 3.95 lb
Another consideration might be a food saver, if your going to start small. This allows you to buy bulk and preserve.
good luck


----------



## smiley (Oct 22, 2004)

up here it is called no melt sugar and is made primarly of icing sugar and corn startch when we made it i think we used five percent cornstartch


----------



## dawnalin (Oct 13, 2004)

another brand name is "new snow"


----------

